# haveing trouble with my snakes temperature



## lsntrc88 (May 17, 2009)

i am having trouble with my snakes temp i have got an advanced heating system and an heat bulb i was told to turn on light in day and turn it off on night and the advanced heating system keeps him warm on the night but in the day with the bulb on his Viv is over 100 f and cant keep temp down with the bulb on, does my snake need to have a heat bulb with an advanced heating system?


----------



## ben-j (Aug 3, 2009)

i have many snakes and just use heat mats at one end of viv so they have hot and cold side,the bulb is just so you can see it so you dont need heat bulb, i just use them energy saving bulbs on timer


----------

